# Canadian Tax Return Submission non-resident



## gabe.l49 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello!

Hope someone can help with my question please?

I moved to France from Canada in 2017. Therefore, I am a non-resident of Canada, which means I should not file for tax return. However, in 2018 I withdrew my RRSP, and I just received a T4RSP. Do I still need to submit a tax return or not? What do you guys think?
Thank you and best regards, 

Gabe


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you over here to the Expat Tax section, where I know we have a few Canadians. Not as sure how many Canadians there are in the France forum - so your chances of a response may be a bit better here.


----------



## gabe.l49 (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks


----------

